# Lab results help



## AmyM269 (Jun 23, 2012)

I had been diagnosed with Hashi's and put on 50 mcg Levothyroxine. Labs started to come down to a normal range; until now. I was also told to stop taking the Levithyroxine immediately.

T4, Free 1.4 - Range 0.8-1.8
T3, Free 4.0 - Range 2.3-4.2
T3 Uptake 28 - Range 22-35 %
T4, Total 11.2 - Range 4.5-12.0
Free T4 Index 3.1 - Range 1.4 - 3.8
Thyroglobulin Antibodies 43 H - Range <20

Thyroglobulin Panel with
Hama treatment
Thyroglobulin Antibodies 33 H - Range <20
Thyroglobulin, Hama 
treated 17.5 - Range 2.0-35.0
Thyroglobulin, untreated 15.4 - Range 2.0-35.0

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies 657 H - Range <35
TSI 40 - Range <140

I am being sent to an endocrinologist to get a recheck on the nodule; previous size was 3.2 cm. I know I have been feeling 'strange' lately. For example, for the last couple weeks I have been very, very dizzy any time I move my head, sometimes it feels like my heart is going to beat out of my chest, and when everybody else is comfortable in my house, I am sweating bullets. Does these symptoms and results show me being hyper? If I am hyper, can I go back to hypo? Do I still have Hashi's or is it something else? One thing that is worrying me more than anything, I was told since I could be going back and forth the nodule is a concern that it may in fact be cancerous and nodules in a hyper patien are much more likely to be cancerous. Please somebody help me out I am worried sick.:sad0049:


----------



## AmyM269 (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh and please don't sugar coat it, I want to be ready for what ever the endo may have to tell me.


----------



## AmyM269 (Jun 23, 2012)

My TSH is 0.10


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

When you have both sets of antibodies it is often the case that you will swing from hyper to hypo on your own--and you are pretty close to hyper now. Because the antibodies alternately block and stimulate, replacement is sometimes difficult, because the levels will change so much on their own. It pretty much goes on this way until the thyroid is completely spent.

As for the nodule, on one that size they should have performed the FNA. Blood tests are not going to indicate cancer, the nodule has to be tested itself.

What were the results of the FNA? If there are no results, when is one scheduled?


----------



## AmyM269 (Jun 23, 2012)

The first FNA came back negative. She told me that they would have to keep an eye on the nodule because the samples she pulled may have not contained cancerous cells. My primary told me she is a little more concerned about the possibility of the nodule being malignant because of going hyper.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmyM269 said:


> I had been diagnosed with Hashi's and put on 50 mcg Levothyroxine. Labs started to come down to a normal range; until now. I was also told to stop taking the Levithyroxine immediately.
> 
> T4, Free 1.4 - Range 0.8-1.8
> T3, Free 4.0 - Range 2.3-4.2
> ...


Yes; numbers and antibodies are pointing to hyper and you really should have RAIU (radioactive uptake) at this point in my humble opinion.

Don't like the Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab numbers either.

Here is info..........

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

Negative test results means that the autoantibodies are not present in the blood at the time of testing and may indicate that symptoms are due to a cause other than autoimmune. However, a certain percentage of people who have autoimmune thyroid disease do not have autoantibodies. If it is suspected that the autoantibodies may develop over time, as may happen with some autoimmune disorders, then repeat testing may be done at a later date.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/

Maybe too much info? LOL!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> T4, Free 1.4 - Range 0.8-1.8
> T3, Free 4.0 - Range 2.3-4.2
> T4, Total 11.2 - Range 4.5-12.0


Labs look great (maybe a tad high)- what reason did they give you to discontinue your levothyroxine?


----------



## AmyM269 (Jun 23, 2012)

I was rold to discomtinue because of my antibodes are 657 and TSH is .10.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmyM269 said:


> I was rold to discomtinue because of my antibodes are 657 and TSH is .10.


Usually, keeping the TSH suppressed keeps the antibodies quiet, very quiet actually. Maybe another opinion would be a good thing. And the RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?) Perhaps?


----------



## AmyM269 (Jun 23, 2012)

This is something I plan on asking when I go Friday. Thank you for the links provided and the information given because I would have never known to ask these things and doctors don't like to volunteer information. Swinging to hyperT doesn't necessarily mean hashitoxicosis, does it?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmyM269 said:


> This is something I plan on asking when I go Friday. Thank you for the links provided and the information given because I would have never known to ask these things and doctors don't like to volunteer information. Swinging to hyperT doesn't necessarily mean hashitoxicosis, does it?


No, it does not.


----------



## AmyM269 (Jun 23, 2012)

Newest lab results.

TSH 0.04
T4, Free 1.1 - Range 0.8-1.8
T3, Free 4.4 - Range 2.3-4.2
T3 Uptake 29 - Range 22-35 %
T4, Total 9.7 - Range 4.5-12.0
Free T4 Index 2.8 - Range 1.4 - 3.8
Thyroglobulin Antibodies 37 H - Range <20

Thyroglobulin Panel with
Hama treatment
Thyroglobulin Antibodies 37 H - Range <20
Thyroglobulin, Hama 
treated 16.7 - Range 2.0-35.0
Thyroglobulin, untreated 12.7 - Range 2.0-35.0

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies 622 H - Range <35
TSI 52 - Range <140

What will the levels look like if there is a possibility of a thyroid storm?


----------

